

Video stream from AngelHack 2012 from Seattle. - fireupman
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/angelhack-hackathon-summer-2012-seattle-project-kickout-me
Good morning,
We are happy to introduce a video stream from AngelHack 2012 from Seattle. Broadcast will be from Saturday, 9 am to Sunday, 6 pm PST.<p>You will see a process of building a Facebook application Kickout.me, the idea of which is to analyze existing Facebook friends and instantly get a list of all your friends who are passionate about the same activities as you, regardless of whether they have this app.<p>The team consists of three young entrepreneurs - product designer Anton Volkov, UI designer Evgeny Vasenev and engineer Sergey Generalov.<p>AngelHack is the nation’s largest Hackathon that will take a place from June 23-24 in San Francisco (Silicon Valley), Seattle, Boston and New York. Two winning teams will receive $25,000 in seed funding from Right Side and Instanta Capital. The top 20 teams will then get three weeks of mentorship from AngelHack partners, including Lean Startup Machine (a workshop on lean startup methodology).
======
fireupman
Using an app you will be pleasantly surprised how many of your Facebook
friends have the same passions and how responsive they are to your
invitations.

------
evgenyvasenev
It's cool. I hope it will be interesting. And I am waiting a lot of fun!

------
wsv
i'll be waiting an invite. I think the app will be cool.

